# Has anyone used vinegar to etch aluminum



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve been thinking of painting one of my aluminum slingshots, and I read besides using etching primer I could use vinegar. I normally use a product that body and paint shops use that cleans any oils or grease that might be on the aluminum. If vinegar does basically the same thing, it will be less expensive. L


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Show us what you come up with, Tag!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I've heard of it but I've never done it myself, I imagine it would work just the same. Show us what you come up with sir !

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I will give it a try????


















. This is one of the blanks from Pocket Predator.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

With a blowtorch or two you could anodize, Tag. Really pretty results, and you only need some heat and a bucket of water!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like that idea also Sling. the vinegar definitely helped clean the metal up, I will try it again after I get it sanded and ready to put a finish on it.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Tag said:


> I like that idea also Sling. the vinegar definitely helped clean the metal up, I will try it again after I get it sanded and ready to put a finish on it.


Excited to see what you end up with no matter which option you decide to use! Love the cores. Gotta get my hands on one, maybe throw some Olive on it who knows..


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice, Tag!

I got one just like it en route. I was not sure vinegar will do what you without heat as well. Not strong enough...clearly I was incorrect.

I like it.

Slingnerd, do have a linknor such on this andonizing process?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SlingNerd said:


> With a blowtorch or two you could anodize, Tag. Really pretty results, and you only need some heat and a bucket of water!


JD Sharpshooter heats up his iron slings and drops them in BLO. I've used the extra BLO in my projects on a rusted old shovel without any pretreatment and I was amazed at the results. The sun baked and fused the rusted surface into unique look and very smooth to the touch. Yeah....so what was my point?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tag said:


> I've been thinking of painting one of my aluminum slingshots, and I read besides using etching primer I could use vinegar. I normally use a product that body and paint shops use that cleans any oils or grease that might be on the aluminum. If vinegar does basically the same thing, it will be less expensive. L


heard of mustard for the same type of thing.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I watched a couple of videos on vinegar, but I still make my decision based on the members of this Forum. to be honest, I’m not sold on the vinegar as an etching fluid. I personally think electronic cleaner will do a better job. I was hoping the vinegar would help,since it’s cheaper. I’m going to drill my forks for tubes later on this week, before I put any finish on it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Still have a ways to go, but I like it so far


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have used vinegar, mustard, and the strong acid used in pools for carbon steel forced patina... but aluminium is different.

Apparently it can be andonized with a 10 volt battery charger and an acid solution. It seems a bit involved setting up... but too bad once you are.

I may try to get a charger and the works since I plan on doing many, many aluminium cores for edc carries.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looking good, Tag!


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

A company that I used to work for had occasion to have to paint several different aluminum parts. What we found worked best for anodizing them in order for paint to adhere was boiling them in white vinegar the thing that worked second best was to cover them in Catsup and let it set at least overnight.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Phrednurl head Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Not sure if to paint this or just leave it as is.


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

Tag said:


> Thanks Phrednurl head Welcome to the Forum


Thank you Tag

I'm glad to have been able to provide what may or may not prove to be useful input.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome PH... and that is useful as it is very inexpensive and effective.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I went simple. I may try something else later. But I like this little flip.

4 strand paracord wrap(s).


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tag...

When you get through of that old rusty vinegar, throw old piece of junk wood in it. Let it soak a day or two then pull it out and let it dry. Nifty stuff.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks SJAaz


----------

